# Hazel Kidded!



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

My Nigerian cross doe, Hazel kidded about 1 hour ago. One beautiful girl and one cute boy. Yay! They are all doing just great.. I had to pull the girl, but the boy popped right out.The kids are HUGE! At least as big as my 2 week old babies (although considerably lighter. I think that the buck I used on some of my does tends to throw big kids. Ah well.. Also, I think Hazel's kids were "cooked" a little too long The kids seem to have pretty big, sharp teeth already. How big is normal for a newborn? I plan on posting photos of them real soon..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! 
How much did the kids weigh? What cross is she and what breed is the sire?


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats  :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....  :thumb:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! I plan on getting some pics of Hazel's kids just as soon as the weather clears up around here (it's quite snowy and cloudy out today, so not a great day to take pics)... Mom and babies are doing very well, and have just found a great home with kids to go to together. Yay! A happy ending..

Freedomstar.. Hazel is 7/8 Nigerian and 1/8 Nubian. She was bred by a purebred Nigerian buck. I am not exactly sure how much they weighed at birth (as we don't even have a human scale at our house. They are not super heavy, just quite tall And are even a little bigger than my 2 week old babies!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Update: Photos*

Here are the photos of Hazel's babies, finally! The tan one is the boy and the black and white one is the girl. Enjoy..


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're precious! Congrats! I have a doe named Hazel too BTW....


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

I love the little girl!!


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats! :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:clap: :clap: oh my so darn cute congrats


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Baby names*

Thanks guys! They are pretty cute, aren't they I will not be keeping the kids or their mother, though. I just feel like they need to move on to a different home. All three of them are going to a loving family, yay! By the way, I have finally named the kids The girl is Fresca, I think (does anyone know exactly what this word means??) I just like the sound of it And the boy is Chaco.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Fresca means fresh and its also a drink brand. Very cute kids though. Look at those long legs!


----------

